
Linux Kernel 4.10 Officially Released with Virtual GPU Support, Many Features - ereli1
http://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-4-10-officially-released-with-virtual-gpu-support-many-features-513077.shtml
======
ereli1
More on vGPU here
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/5824f92463e978f27985b...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/5824f92463e978f27985b748c69d94ee7caa8230/Documentation/vfio-
mediated-device.txt)

